# aci 318-08



## ADB (Apr 1, 2013)

anybody have an old aci 318-08 code that they want to sell?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 1, 2013)

only if I can have it back by the twelfth. 

do you have another version? not much changed between 08 and 2012.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 1, 2013)

chapter 21 of '05 and '08 are very similar, but totally reorganized...

I hope you find a taker ADB...


----------

